

Coffee Prices Hit 34-Year High - chailatte
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2011/04/25/say-it-aint-so-joe-coffee-prices-hit-35-year-high/

======
zwieback
Ah, time to grow some chicory in your yard (or just collect it "by the
roadside" (Wikipedia)) and make your own fake coffee.

